# Build up of my wife's 09 EOS



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

So my wife has wanted an EOS since we bought our first VW an 08 Jetta Wolsburg back in 08. It wasn't practical at the time as we had a baby. Well the lease was coming up on the Jetta and the dealer happened to have an 09 with LUX with the 2.0 motor with only 2800 miles on it. Because of my relationship with the dealer(I own a mobile electronics store and we do all their aftermarket work) we were able to buy the vehicle at below dealer wholesale. I thought I would share the build up we are going to do over the next three weeks to get it ready for our annual car show and fund raiser for a local charity. I will upload photos as we take them. Here is a photo of the car after lowering it with an H&R spring set and installing 19" VMR wheels with Continental tires. This week we will start the audio upgrades and by next weekend hopefully have the ABT body kit painted and installed. Then it will get an APR cold air, software upgrade and cat delete down pipe. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4916947558/#/photos/[email protected]/4916947558/lightbox/


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

I take it we need to sign up for that website to view the photos. When I click on the link, I'm sent to a sign in page.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

yea I have a flickr account, but it says the photo is private?


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll fix that. Do you guys know of any other way than flickr to be able to load photos on this site? I've never had this kind of problem with other forums. This forum makes you have the photo loaded somewhere so it can get a URL. Other forums I have been on we can just load them normally.


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

I think I fixed it. Please let me know if it worked or not


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Weird... if I go to flickr I can see it but I can't get it to host here no matter what I do??? 
I use photobucket to post pics


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I can see the photo just fine! Normally I don't care much for white cars, too boring. However, I think the EOS looks greta in White (especially with the Cornsilk beige interior). I'm happy to see that I'm not the only one who occasionally has a car seat in an EOS! My niece & nephew ( 3 & 6 years old) LOVE this car and always wanna ride with me. Excellent looking car, can't wait to see pics after the rest comes!


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

http://s815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/soundsfast/

Sorry for the delay in posting pictures of this. This always happens at our shop.... we have a slow period so we start a project and then it gets busy. 

We have finally started on the audio upgrades for the car. The car equipped with the factory NAV. system so we are going to leave this and add the factory Bluetooth kit. The signal will go from the headunit to an Audison Bit One processor giving us 30 bands of equalization, fully adjustable crossovers and fully adjustable time alignment. After that the signal goes to a single JL Audio HD900/5 5 channel amp. This one amp will power the entire car. Front speakers are a Hertz Hi-Energy 3-way component system while the rears are a 2-way system from the same line. The low end will be done with a single JL Audio 8w7 woofer. The theme of the install (this is true with almost all our installs) is to keep the vehicle looking as factory as possible and to do it with the least amount of added weight as possible.

The front mid bass drivers are mounted with the factory plastic baffles. To do this we simply cut out the factory speaker (since the baffle and speaker are one piece) and install the Hertz driver. Since these speakers are riveted in place at VW we installed threaded inserts into the factory rivet holes allowing us to reinstall the baffles like factory but also have the capabilities to remove the speakers for service if needed. The baffles are deadened with Dynamat eXtreme since they are plastic. Dynamat was also used behind the speakers on the outer door skin.

The rear speakers are mounted in a similar manner as the fronts.

Dynamat eXtreme is being used only where needed. Again we don't want to add anymore weight then we need to. Besides VW did an alright job of sound proofing the EOS. Way better than my wife's Jetta she had before.

My tech found a way to fuse the power wire for the amp using the factory fuse box under the hood. This eliminates having an aftermarket fuse holder under the hood. The EOS has an empty spot on the factory fuse box. He built an add on piece that allows us to fuse the amp through the factory fuse box. The power wire is the one at the far right of the picture.

The body kit from ABT should be back from paint today so we will start the installation of that next. I will post more pictures as we get them. If you want to see the finished product we will have the car on display at our annual car show and fund raiser here at the shop Sunday Sept 12th and at the Sunriver Festival of Cars.


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

More pictures of the build have been added to the album. The body kit is now done as well as the interior audio upgrades. Software and downpipe are done as well. All we have left is to take it over to have the rear section of the exhaust done and build the sub enclosure. http://s815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/soundsfast/


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

We got the car back from the exhaust shop yesterday so we were able to turn on the 91 octane setting in the APR tune. Wow! What a difference in the car. My exhaust guy did a mandrel bent 3" from the APR down pipe to a magna flow mid muffler back to a less restrictive stock style rear muffler in the back with twin outputs allowing us to install dual tips which is what the ABT body kits was designed for. The car sounds completely stock until you are on it and then you hear the turbo spooling up. The car is almost done as we have to have it ready for our show tomorrow. My tech is building the enclosure for the sub and amp and processor. I will post the final pictures sometime this weekend.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, how did I not see this thread earlier? Great stuff, keep it up! :thumbup:

Just because this thread doesn't have any actual pictures posted, and only links, I'll add this one from Flickr:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking good so far. You are really going to town on this project :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing with the the Eos community here.

Kevin


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

So we finally have the car back on the road. I have posted more pictures to the photobucket page. If somebody could tell me how to have these photos come directly up on this page without a link that would be great (sorry I can't figure it out). These pictures are at our booth this weekend at the Sunriver Festival of Cars in Sunriver Oregon. The APR intake, software and down pipe are done as well as the custom rear section. This car rips now! The audio sounds incredible but we are going to make some changes to make it sound even better! We plan on doing a couple of more small things and then the car will be done. These things include HID's in the fog lights, changing out the interior wood grain for piano finish and maybe a badgeless grill (we haven't decided if we like it yet or not). The KONI adjustables will go n in the next two weeks as well as a set of H&R sway bars. I hope you guys like what we have done. Let me know if you have any questions at [email protected]. 
http://s815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/soundsfast/


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

Goto each picture, *copy* the direct link. Then when you go to reply, select the Insert Image and *paste* the link in. 










^ Very niiiiicee :thumbup:


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you for the help


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

well I have tried to copy and past the images as told but I can't seam to get it to transfer over so if you are interested in seeing the photos please use the link in the last post to see the file in photobucket. sorry.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

It's alright, the album is worth a look! :thumbup:


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

Any shots of the sub from the interior?
This is very cool, not enough Eos audio builds in the Votex!


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

No not yet. The sub fires through the ski hole. We trimmed it out with a custom built panel wrapped in matching vinyl to the interior. Nothing special as we don't really plan on showing it that often. We have a baby seat in the car so it is a little hard to get the removable panel out with the car seat in. The interior of the box is highlighted with white LED's that come on when the trunk is opened.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Can you tell us how the side panel was removed ?*

I have a shop manual subscription via alldatadiy.com, and the first step to removing the rear side panel is "Remove Rear Bench Seat" ....

As if the statement was "take an aspiring", or "Lower the Window" I have no freaking clue on what to do to remove the seat bench, so I can proceed to the rest of the steps....I tried to find some instructions on that in the manual, but hit dead-end.

Any help is welcome. !


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

would love to see someone one day have the nuts to put a Scirocco front end on one of these... 

Car is looking hot so far! :thumbup:


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

From what my tech remembers the bottom cushion pretty much just pops out. The back cushion has two bolts at the bottom. You then have to disassemble the headrest covers. From that point he is pretty sure the back cushion then slides up and out. You will obviously have to have the top down for this.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looking good , more i see the EOS more i want one for the wife


----------



## lancelotlink (Jan 15, 2008)

*Wow!*

Been gone for awhile. 
It was great to come back and see this Eos. 
What a great job soundsfast!!! I'll have to check out some of your others.

I think this is the last year they're makin' them. Seems a shame the car never got any of VW's advertising monies!


----------

